# JComboBox mit ArrayList füllen



## Sophie (5. Jun 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe hier eine ArrayList


```
public Cocktail[] getCocktails() {
             return cocktails.toArray(new Cocktail[0]);
    }
```

Ich möchte jetzt mit diesem Array eine JComboBox füllen. Wie kann ich das denn wieder in einen String umwandeln, damit ich das dann hinzufügen kann?

Vielen Dank!
Sophie


----------



## nrg (5. Jun 2011)

entweder in Cocktail die toString() überschreiben oder selbst einen Anzeigestring über die getter zusammen basteln


----------



## Sophie (5. Jun 2011)

Hallo Nrg

Kannst Du mir vielleicht erklären wie Letzteres gehen würde?


----------



## nrg (5. Jun 2011)

Cocktail hat doch bestimmte Attribute z.B. den namen. Diesen schreibst du halt einfach in die combobox


----------



## Sophie (5. Jun 2011)

Hm, soweit ich das verstehe sind die aber als Objekte in der ArrayList gespeichert und müssen dann wieder in Strings umgewandelt werden, aber das bekomme ich nicht hin.


----------



## awda23ws23 (5. Jun 2011)

Wo ist das Problem die toString zu überladen?

Wenn du das nicht willst musst du das Array durchlaufen und aus jedem Arrayeintrag und seiner Klasse einen Namen herausholen und diesen in die ComboBox adden


----------



## Sophie (5. Jun 2011)

Hallo awda

Das Problem ist, ich habe schon einiges probiert, aber nichts funktioniert so richtig...


----------



## awda23ws23 (5. Jun 2011)

In deine Cocktail-Klasse nimmst du folgendes auf:

```
@Override
public String toString()
    {
    return ".....";
    }
```

In der Klasse wird es hoffentlich eine Property für den Namen geben. Dieser wird hier im return zurückgegeben

Dann füllst du deine Combobox

```
for(Cocktail cocktail:Dein_Array)
        {
        ComboBox.add(cocktail);
        }
```


----------

